# non-splintering bones



## rmnj (Mar 20, 2007)

What does everyone use for good chewing bones? 
Some seem to splinter more than others, which ones dont splinter as much? Also, what about getting the raw bones from the local supermarket, which kinds are good and whats the best way to prepare?

thnx in advance.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

No cooked bones. Ever. Cooked bones are the ones that splint. Raw bones are fine.

I don't feed chicken bones, either cooked or raw, but that's just me. For chew toys you are looking at recreational bones, bones that will last your dog awhile - go to your butcher and ask for beef leg bones, marrow bones, soup bones, knuckle bones or femurs. 

The only way to prepare is to let the bone thaw in the fridge or at room temperature. Or, you can even just take it out of the freezer and hand it straight to your dog. Do not ever cook the bone, not even blanching or in the microwave.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Knuckle bones are good, and you can have the butcher cut them in half for you.


----------



## luv4gsds (Jul 27, 2006)

If you are wanting raw chew bones you need the recreational type bones. 

Like
* Beef leg bones
* Knuckle bones
* Marrow bones
* Soup bones


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

If you have a small to medium dog you could also try a beef back rib bone. I can usually find them on sale at the grocery store for <$1/pound. And if you don't want the dogs to have the meat on the bone you can always cut it off and use it for human consumption.


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

My local pet store sells raw bones for cheap.. So my pups get either elk or bison bones and they last forever. Never had a problem with splintering as they are raw. Knuckles make a yummy treat too


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

i get smoked bison bones from the pet store or beef leg bones from the butcher that I boil. I've never had a problem with either of them splintering or even close to splintering.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Annamarie said:


> i get smoked bison bones from the pet store or beef leg bones from the butcher that I boil. I've never had a problem with either of them splintering or even close to splintering.


Depends very much on the individual dog.


----------



## Roscosmom (Nov 24, 2007)

Rosco has every sort of bone and he gets bored with them quite quickly. This past weekend I bought a "pair" of deer antlers at the flea market for 5 bucks (8 point!) he's barely put them down since I gave them to him. And they don't splinter or break..just rub down.


----------



## doggymommy (Jun 5, 2008)

For large breeds I recommend only large marrow bones from the butcher. I, personally don't like the smoked marrow bones, I have seen them splinter.

Now, I do boil mine for about 4 minutes and have never had one splinter or crack, but that is just me. I don't like giving anything raw, due to parasites in raw meat. ( again, just my opinion)


----------



## rmnj (Mar 20, 2007)

guess ill try the raw knuckles, maybe boiling for a few mins.
Its for 2 med size dogs, we will see how they do.


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

rosemaryninja said:


> Depends very much on the individual dog.


It really does because our lab mix ended up getting a constipated from a smoked bone that splintered. We had been giving them the smoked ones for a long time prior to going raw, and we never had any issues until this one bone that caused her a lot of problems. We were fortunate enough that it worked itself out, but it could have been a real problem. 

We give raw marrow bones now and we save the bones for them to chew on after the marrow is gone. Our Aussie will chew on them here and there. 

We also have given them another kind of bone...i want to say it was pork ribs or something. it was something to keep them busy while we were having a party, it didn't last as long as the marrow bones do and they ate the whole thing, but it worked to keep them busy. 

We're headed to the lake next weekend and will need to get them some busy bones for while we eat. I'm going to see what different bones the store we get the food from has.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

If you are worried about parasites in raw meat you just need to plan ahead. As a medical biochemist (I have worked with all kinds of human body specimens to diagnose all kinds of disease and infection including parasites) you can freeze the meat for 30 days and be 99% safe. I feed my dogs a raw diet and I am really only concerned about pork in the US. So I buy pork and freeze it for a month before feeding it. You can do the same with any raw meat product that worries you.


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

I've tried the smoked bones from the pet store and wasn't happy with them. They didn't splinter (my dogs aren't super strong chewers though) but whatever they were smoked with gave all 3 of my dogs the runs. We haven't had any problems with the raw bones


----------



## Pasofino (Apr 10, 2008)

briteday said:


> If you are worried about parasites in raw meat you just need to plan ahead. As a medical biochemist (I have worked with all kinds of human body specimens to diagnose all kinds of disease and infection including parasites) you can freeze the meat for 30 days and be 99% safe. I feed my dogs a raw diet and I am really only concerned about pork in the US. So I buy pork and freeze it for a month before feeding it. You can do the same with any raw meat product that worries you.


So freezing eliminates the worry of any parasite or bacteria?

Even when it is thawed? I assume that the freezing kills the parasite?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Freezing kills the parasites, even the worst (but rare) ones in pork. One thing to note though, if chicken or other raw meat has enough of a salmonella load in/on the meat already or there is any hint of improper thawing, salmonella can re-infect meat in a heart beat. Always defrost in the refrigerator or run a baggie with the meat in it under water to thaw. Never defrost at room temp. Dogs have better coping mechanisms for bacteria, but the humans that feed them can get sick a lot easier.

The only thing it won't kill are prions which are the infectious agent in nervous system disease like the human forms of mad cow. So if you slaughter your own wild game or farm livestock never eat or feed to your dogs anything that is close to the spinal cords, brains, ... And when in doubt, throw it out. There are several states in the US that have confirmed cases of wasting disease in wild game animals. Use common sense.


----------

